# Odeon Cinema Feb 2011



## KingLewis92 (Feb 8, 2011)

Went back after a camera failure on the first visit






















Toilets Look Pretty New?





Some Sweets Anyone? 




















Is That An Orb, Top Left?





Thanks


----------



## King Al (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to love those refreshers! addictive little buggers :twitcy: such a waste!


----------



## KooK. (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks to be a fair bit still there. Please don't start going on about orbs, lol! Shame they didn't leave the leccy on like in some place, could do with a bit more light.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 8, 2011)

KooK. said:


> Looks to be a fair bit still there. Please don't start going on about orbs, lol! Shame they didn't leave the leccy on like in some place, could do with a bit more light.



Yeah it was quite dark in there, The lights in the office's were working, Thats about it though, I did check


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey well done guys.
Lewis haha seek and ye shall find 
Like somthing out os the great escape shhhhhhhhh 


King Al, quite partial to them myself but i think we would all have to give these ones a miss im afraid 






SK


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice one Lewis. And it turns out it's a mall world eh? Who would have thought that you would know my boy?


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 9, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Nice one Lewis. And it turns out it's a mall world eh? Who would have thought that you would know my boy?



Indeed... It Is A Small World!
I Was Good Going In With Him Anyways


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 9, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Hey well done guys.
> Lewis haha seek and ye shall find
> Like somthing out os the great escape shhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...



Lol I Did Check If They Were Still Edible ;D... But No Luck 

& Jhezzz... Did I Bang My Head On The Way Out...


----------



## possessed (Feb 9, 2011)

damnit you saw all the good bits... I only saw the wrecked parts. PM me if you want a revisit.


----------

